# Eheim LED problem



## thermalgibbon (Sep 2, 2011)

I have had an Eheim nano 35 aquarium for about 4 years. My problem is that the LED light  is starting to consistently dim to about half brightness. I can fix it by pressing the light upwards or sliding it along the track, but the fix only lasts a few hours before it goes back to dim. It's clearly a connection problem, but I'm not sure how to fix it.

Has anyone encountered this problem and figured out a solution? I'm thinking either polishing the metal connections, or jury rigging something to permanently press the light upwards into the bar.


----------

